# Female betta form? (Breeding for show)



## BeautifulBettaFishies (Dec 21, 2014)

I'm confident on male betta show form, but what about females? I'd like to know more on what to look for in breeders that will be bred for show. Halfmoons are what I'll be breeding. I'll be most likely buying off AB, which will most likely be a challenge. Form is most important to me over colour.

So what should I look for form-wise in females that will be breeders?
Thank you


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Essentially the same as males except she should have a rounded anal fin and ventrals should be shorter but still be as long as the anal fin. Dorsal is smaller but should still reach the caudal and spread out nicely. Caudal should be 180 degrees if going with HM.

This is what you want to look for in a female. Her anal is too long but it's workable. The dorsal is one of the hardest to keep nice so look for a good one like this girl's.


----------



## BeautifulBettaFishies (Dec 21, 2014)

Ah so relatively similar. Thank you


----------



## SusieG (Oct 19, 2015)

OMG that girl is a stunner!!


----------



## HengBetta (Dec 13, 2015)

Buddy, if you are looking to breed show grade. The halfmoon female got to be a 8 Ray cadual. dorsal is best to find high dorsal, and anal is best to find long (But not too long)


----------



## BeautifulBettaFishies (Dec 21, 2014)

HengBetta said:


> Buddy, if you are looking to breed show grade. The halfmoon female got to be a 8 Ray cadual. dorsal is best to find high dorsal, and anal is best to find long (But not too long)


I was unaware of the 8-Ray caudal for HM's, thank you


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

That's actually untrue. As long as the tail reaches 180 degree's, it's a HM regardless of the ray count. In actuality, if your male is closer to being a Rosetail with too many branches, you actually want a female who has more webbing but less rays: if you can find a 4 ray HM that's best but it's likely going to be a 6 ray female that you would find if that's the case.


----------



## BeautifulBettaFishies (Dec 21, 2014)

Ah I see. I had never heard about the 8-Ray count but I didn't want to question. Thank you for putting that straight Lilnaugrim.


----------

